# Trout Fishing



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw that there are various lakes and waterways stocked annually with trout.. just wondering how to go about fishing for these stocked fish (mainly in the lakes) this time of year. I have only fished for trout once and I was in the 5'th grade and it was in Canada.. Any patterns you guys who fish for them notice, or where they tend to be found this time of year, conditions affecting bite, what to throw, ect. I believe ODNR said that it is Rainbow that are stocked to various lakes. I live fairly close to one and was wanting to give it a try..but I never see any postings about it or pictures of fish guys have caught. I know they stocked nearly 3000 fish earlier this year and they stock another 1000 in the fall so I dont know if people just aren't fishing them or they just don't bite or what. Hopefully I can get out and give them a go


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm curious as well.....taking my son to a kid's fishing derby where the pond is stocked with trout....I've never really fished for trout before.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

From what I do remember, which is not much as far as specifics, when in Canada I fished with a nightcrawler straight down out of a boat. They were either brown or lake trout as well, I know that they weren't rainbow. I wont be taking my dads boat with me this time around so I'll just be bank fishing as I expect you and your son will be.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Theyre a cold water fish, they probably wont live through the summer here and they cant reproduce in these lakes. The ODNR basically stocks them in the inland lakes to be harvested. They're fished pretty hard from the minute they leave the truck.
I fish with my kids at Rush Run for a couple weeks after the trout are stocked both in the spring and in the fall. Its been well over a month since weve been there, Im not sure if anybodys still catching any. When they stock the lakes, fishing can get very crowded with people varying in levels of experience and fishing etiquette. So youve been warned!! At Rush Run lot of guys use worms, corn, power bait or wax worms under a bobber in the vicinity of the ramp or the dam.(I hope I didn't give up anybody's secret spot) you'll see about a million guys all lined up. I like to use small rooster tails with my ultra light set-up. I have a fly rod, but Im not exactly very good with it. Its one of my goals for this year.

I lived in Knoxville TN for a few years and I did a lot of fishing for both rainbows and browns. Catching them in Rush Run is not quite the same for me as catching them in the Clinch River though; but I still have a good time.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks for the advice.. How big are these stocked fish generally? I'd imagine they can't grow much from the time they are put in by the sound of it with the hordes of fishermen waiting for them haha


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

I fished Stonelick A lot after they stocked the trout on March 26th. this year...Haven't been back in a while, so I don't know if they're still biting...It's pretty simple catching them...I use a #8 hook with a split shot about a foot above it and deadline...as far as bait, I used the powerbait for trout they sell at wal-mart and limited out every time(the limit is 5)...I've used corn as well and that works...I've been told by other people that you can catch them on colored mini marshmallows,wax worms, minnows and nightcrawlers...If there still biting then the place to go at Stonelick would be anywhere around the dam...hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

treytd32 said:


> I saw that there are various lakes and waterways stocked annually with trout.. just wondering how to go about fishing for these stocked fish (mainly in the lakes) this time of year. I have only fished for trout once and I was in the 5'th grade and it was in Canada.. Any patterns you guys who fish for them notice, or where they tend to be found this time of year, conditions affecting bite, what to throw, ect. I believe ODNR said that it is Rainbow that are stocked to various lakes. I live fairly close to one and was wanting to give it a try..but I never see any postings about it or pictures of fish guys have caught. I know they stocked nearly 3000 fish earlier this year and they stock another 1000 in the fall so I dont know if people just aren't fishing them or they just don't bite or what. Hopefully I can get out and give them a go


As far as trout fishing around here I'd say the best bet would be the Mad river or the whitewater river below brookeville since they actually live there and aren't just stocked. I wouldn't mind hitting the whitewater pretty soon here since its closer than the Mad. Maybe we can head over there for a weekend or a day trip pretty soon. Text me and let me know what you think of the idea.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Anglin, all the trout in both Brookville and the Mad River are stocked, the Mad River has mostly Browns and the Brookville Tailwater is mostly Rainbows with a fair amount of Browns. Getting into the heat of summer is always a tough time for trout, low oxygen and high water temps highly stress the fish so releasing them is best by not over playing them, and never taking them out of the water to unhook them without touching them, Most of the trout guys stay out of Brookville after June 1st and rest them all summer since there are a few holdovers and the heat of summer does the most damage to them. The Mad is tough for someone who isnt wading to fish, since most access is strictly wading points. Best bet is to wait until the fall stockings in October and hit stonelck or Rush Run on opening day and be prepared for some serious combat fishing, oh yeah, most of these trout are in the 8-11" range. 

Salmonid


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

stonelick fishing was phenomenal abut 5-6 weeks ago but dunno about now.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stonelick Lake is garbage these days. I grew up next to the lake & my mom continues to live near the lake. I was passing through last week & decided I'd try to throw a couple nymphs near the dam just to see if I could get a take. Not exactly technical trout fishing @ its finest but I figured...what the hey.


Between the rap video they were filming under the bridge & the jackass that literally kept casting his spinnerbait DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF ME I decided that I had experienced enough. 

If you aren't hip to combat fishing, Stonelick is a great place to decide if you like it.


----------



## pat8228 (Feb 11, 2007)

treytd32 said:


> thanks for the advice.. How big are these stocked fish generally? I'd imagine they can't grow much from the time they are put in by the sound of it with the hordes of fishermen waiting for them haha


Around 12"


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I pulled in 5 trout randomly out of Sharon Woods earlier this month on a blue rooster tail. They were feeding on the surface around 8pm near the dam. We just targeted ripples on the surface and cast right into them. We went back with powerbait and waxworms and also pulled out a few on another trip. I think they are very sensitive to temperature and bite best at dawn/dusk. My roommate is an avid fly fisherman and swears by Panther Martin lures or Power bait on the bottom.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Anglin, all the trout in both Brookville and the Mad River are stocked, the Mad River has mostly Browns and the Brookville Tailwater is mostly Rainbows with a fair amount of Browns. Getting into the heat of summer is always a tough time for trout, low oxygen and high water temps highly stress the fish so releasing them is best by not over playing them, and never taking them out of the water to unhook them without touching them, Most of the trout guys stay out of Brookville after June 1st and rest them all summer since there are a few holdovers and the heat of summer does the most damage to them. The Mad is tough for someone who isnt wading to fish, since most access is strictly wading points. Best bet is to wait until the fall stockings in October and hit stonelck or Rush Run on opening day and be prepared for some serious combat fishing, oh yeah, most of these trout are in the 8-11" range.
> 
> Salmonid


Most of my fishing is done by wading up and down streams and rivers. Is the Mad ok to fish for trout this time of year?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I pulled in 5 trout randomly out of Sharon Woods earlier this month on a blue rooster tail. They were feeding on the surface around 8pm near the dam. We just targeted ripples on the surface and cast right into them. We went back with powerbait and waxworms and also pulled out a few on another trip. I think they are very sensitive to temperature and bite best at dawn/dusk. My roommate is an avid fly fisherman and swears by Panther Martin lures or Power bait on the bottom.


Interesting.. wonder how they got in there? I never knew that lake held trout. You think there would be some in the other Great Parks like Winton or Miami?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't see trout on this year's stocking calandar...odd! I swore they were stocked earlier this year like Lake Isabella. I swear I'm 30 going on 90 sometimes...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There is at least one OH lake stocked with trout deep enough that they survive and grow very large. I have subscribed to Fur-Fish-Game for many years.....there was an article in the last 2-3 years about non-traditional small water tactics for big trout. These guys decided to apply big water fishing applicaions (trolling - spoons I believe) on a small OH body that held stocked trout over the summers. I'm not sure they named the lake, but it would probably be easy to figure out. 

They said they got very strange looks all rigged up - I believe it was electric motor only and they had a makeshift trolling setup. They landed a couple 4lb trout (to their surprise).

I don't keep magazines..read them and then give them to a buddy or my father. I will search on-line and see if anything comes up. 

Is Stonelick deep? It seems it could have been this lake?


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know what lake that is but it kinda sounds like stonlick because of the electric motor only.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I searched around and couldn't find anything on-line about it. I am certain it was an OH lake. I think my trapping buddy keeps all his back issues...I will try to jog his memory and maybe he can find the back issue.


----------

